# Cars of the British Mainland



## Guest

So...eventually...I'll be swapping the transporter...not sure what to get...

(but don't go all Top Gear on me)


----------



## Taggart

Depends on too many things - family size, pets, mileage, budget. We drive a C3 Picasso (petrol) - good interior space - room for 4 adults (5 at a pinch); large boot - will take a small dog; copes well with long distances - we've done 300 miles with three adults and luggage and over 400 with 2 adults and luggage.










OK so what exactly are your user requirements?


----------



## Guest

I'll come up with them! (both requirements and irrational snobbish things!) (preferably before it all goes wildly off-topic)


----------



## Balthazar

The Ambassador, of course (driver included).

The British mainland means India, right?


----------



## Guest

Hmmm India....up and left a bit...


----------



## Guest

Clearly I won't be considering a FoundOnRoadsideDead...!


----------



## Guest

OK:
Safe
Reliable
Decent mpg
Medium sized
Don't like a cluttered console.

Currently got a Skoda (a VW without paying extra for the name!)


----------



## Taggart

Another skoda?


----------



## Dr Johnson

I have an Audi A3 (diesel, as we discovered in an earlier thread ). It is 12 or 13 years old and, apart from some slight electrical niggles, absolutely reliable. As was the even older A4 I had before that.

Other reliable makes: Honda, Toyota.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Another skoda?


Over their history the've made some great cars! I might have another one actually, perhaps a Yeti.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I have an Audi A3 (diesel, as we discovered in an earlier thread ). It is 12 or 13 years old and, apart from some slight electrical niggles, absolutely reliable. As was the even older A4 I had before that.
> 
> Other reliable makes: Honda, Toyota.


Considering an A3 actually!


----------



## Dr Johnson

A useful resource:

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Guest

I've just been reliably informed that a 4 rather than 2 door is preferred which rules out the Volvo C30 I was liking!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Now that we have flagged up the sensible options, time to go off piste:


----------



## Guest

No no no nanette. I said no FoundOnRoadsideDead. Or Vauxhall. 

(Random question: Have Chrysler withdrawn from the UK?!)


----------



## Guest

Off-piste, my favourite car is the old Citroen DS. (Another reason I like the Tinker Tailor film!)


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> Now that we have flagged up the sensible options, time to go off piste:


I had some great days out in my Dad's old blue Capri! No nannyish seatbelt rules in those days either, so you could stand up on the back seat. Dogen should totally get one of those!


----------



## Jos

Agree wholeheartedly.
Bring back the fun in driving.

Loved this catchphrase : Oversteer, the partydrug of driving! :lol:

Currently enjoying some rearwheeldriven teutonic marvel (very 2nd hand, and the word "sensible" is never heard in conversation about this car)






As you predicted, Dogen, page two and wildly off topic


----------



## senza sordino

As kids, we were driven around in a Ford Anglia
View attachment 76986


But you'll get more attention driving a Robin Reliant
View attachment 76987


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Off-piste, my favourite car is the old Citroen DS. (Another reason I like the Tinker Tailor film!)


Here you are......


----------



## Jos

But you'll get more attention driving a Robin Reliant
View attachment 76987
[/QUOTE]

Once took a testdrive in one of those. I only had a moterbike licence then.
As expected I nearly tipped it. These are scarry vehickes. 
Didn't buy it and saved up for a car-licence. Entertaining though.


----------



## Jos

Dr Johnson said:


> Here you are......


Are there many righthand steering models in Brittain or are most imported from the continent ?
Saw some very big differences in pricing. Used to know a guy who restored one. A lengthy affair and after completion still a problemchild. (The car, not the bloke)

Always fun to read the prose of the sellers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You said no Vauxhall's but I've got on for you -a Vauxhall Monaro VXR8.

Actually their a Holden in disguise, so not a Vauxhall, if that helps and still in production in Oz as a 6.2 ltr V8 four door.


----------



## Guest

Yes, I'm impressed that such a boring topic got as far as it did before going off down a B road!

Someone near our house has a Robin. My 10 year old nephew couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Here you are......


What about them prices, laddie?!?!?! Good grief.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> What about *them prices*, laddie?!?!?! Good grief.


Yes. Obviously other people lust after them too.


----------



## Dr Johnson

> Once took a testdrive in one of those. I only had a moterbike licence then.
> As expected I nearly tipped it. These are scarry vehickes.
> Didn't buy it and saved up for a car-licence. Entertaining though.


A friend of mine in the same position as you (motorbike licence only) got one (they were known as "plastic pigs" round my way then) and did turn it over.

He went back to motorbikes.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Now, this is the car for me...


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dr Johnson said:


> Now, this is the car for me...


try parking that in the car park at Aldi :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> A friend of mine in the same position as you (motorbike licence only) got one (they were known as "plastic pigs" round my way then) and did turn it over.
> 
> He went back to motorbikes.


My brother-in-law had one as a young man, when he was courting my sister - late night kissing sessions in the car (before he delivered her chastely to our doorstep) were somewhat rocky affairs!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> Now, this is the car for me...


Egad! From Colour Sergeant Bourne to Reichsmarschall Göring in one fell swoop!


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Egad! From Colour Sergeant Bourne to *Reichsmarschall Göring *in one fell swoop!


:lol:

Hardly! I like those 30s cars with running boards.

Like this one (Daimler V12):


----------



## Guest

That's a big one, mister.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

dogen said:


> That's a big one, mister.


Aye - its a life-size elephant on the raditor cap :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> That's a big one, mister.


It is and I want one!

:lol:


----------



## Wood

Obviously cars are at the forefront of capitalist oppression and should be avoided at all costs.

Instead, a fleet of functional East German wheels would be both practical and morally satisfying:










You need to transport more than two people? No problem:










Not enough sex appeal? Think again.










My Passat is a good older car. It attracts the birds too.


----------



## Wood

.................................


----------



## Wood

Ingélou said:


> My brother-in-law had one as a young man, when he was courting my sister - late night kissing sessions in the car (before he delivered her chastely to our doorstep) were somewhat rocky affairs!


If the Robin is rockin', don't come knockin'.


----------



## Dr Johnson

If you hanker for the artefacts of the planned economy but don't fancy too much fresh air (or performance) there is always this:










A mere snip at £2495!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Alternatively, if you fancy something a bit more upmarket (but still avoiding the taint of capitalism), there is this delight:










Reasonably priced at £110,000.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Obviously cars are at the forefront of capitalist oppression and should be avoided at all costs.
> 
> Instead, a fleet of functional East German wheels would be both practical and morally satisfying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to transport more than two people? No problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough sex appeal? Think again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Passat is a good older car. It attracts the birds too.
> 
> View attachment 77225


I don't like motorbikes and yet I seem to be experiencing a rush of blood to the head.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> My Passat is a good older car. It attracts the birds too.
> 
> View attachment 77225


:lol: Who knew French pigeons could read English licence plates?  Or maybe it was just a dirty protest against capitalist oppression.


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> If you hanker for the artefacts of the planned economy but don't fancy too much fresh air (or performance) there is always this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mere snip at £2495!


Interesting, I've always hankered after one of these, and it appears that there is now a good provision of spares. The bodies don't rot, they are simple and robust, and the Left Hand Drive would be ideal for France. The car should last a lifetime.

What do you think Figleaf? Shall we get one of these for our next family car?


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> I don't like motorbikes and yet I seem to be experiencing a rush of blood to the head.


MZs have that effect on me too...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> Interesting, I've always hankered after one of these, and it appears that there is now a good provision of spares. The bodies don't rot, they are simple and robust, and the Left Hand Drive would be ideal for France. The car should last a lifetime.
> 
> What do you think Figleaf? Shall we get one of these for our next family car?


It would be faster than a 2CV.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> MZs have that effect on me too...


Oh, I didn't see that!


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> It would be faster than a 2CV.


A Robin probably is too!


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Interesting, I've always hankered after one of these, and it appears that there is now a good provision of spares. The bodies don't rot, they are simple and robust, and the Left Hand Drive would be ideal for France. The car should last a lifetime.
> 
> What do you think Figleaf? Shall we get one of these for our next family car?


_ Bequem für vier Erwachsene! Viel Raum für ihr Gepäck! Wendig! Schnell! Ausdauernd und robust!_ And not held together with cable ties, duct tape and pigeon poop- clearly, it's too fancy for us.


----------



## Dr Johnson

But just think if you got one in time for your wedding:


----------



## Figleaf

How about a 1903 Darracq? We were on Regent Street on Saturday waiting for Hamley's to open when my daughter took a fancy to this natty yellow car, and the owner very kindly let her sit in the driver's seat. I don't know how tall dogen is, but it has just about enough leg room for a six year old!


----------



## Guest

Five foot eight, but I could walk in front, carrying the red flag.


----------



## Dr Johnson

With a car that colour I don't think you need a red flag.


----------



## Dr Johnson

"Thinking outside the box", as I believe the saying goes, what about this nifty steam powered car? You could get your passengers to stoke the boiler as you trundle along.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I can imagine not a few members here wanting one of these:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dr Johnson said:


> I can imagine not a few members here wanting one of these:


Yikes! There would be terrible road rash if he fell off - bet it would destroy the road surface of a few lanes of any road it happened on


----------



## Vaneyes

Don't buy, just look.


----------



## Vaneyes

This is more like it, old man.


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> But just think if you got one in time for your wedding:


As Figleaf said, it is probably a bit too classy for us. I had something like this in mind:


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> I can imagine not a few members here wanting one of these:


I'm not sure I should admit it, but I once owned the make and model of bike in the picture (the front half at least). I somehow put 50,000 miles on it over a few years.

For the avoidance of doubt, I can confirm that I am not featured in the picture above.


----------



## Dr Johnson

It looks as thought it could be an MZ?

I wonder if this photograph might show the 1970s two hit wonder combo Lieutenant Pigeon on tour (as it were).


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> It looks as thought it could be an MZ?
> 
> I wonder if this photograph might show the 1970s two hit wonder combo Lieutenant Pigeon on tour (as it were).


Yes, indeed! It is an MZ ETZ 251 Luxus. An object of great functional beauty.










<Geek>I believe it earned the luxury designation by virtue of it having an autolube system, a fifth gear and a rev counter.</Geek>

I don't know about LP, but it is excuse enough to listen to Mouldy Old Dough once more:


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> I'm not sure I should admit it, but I once owned the make and model of bike in the picture (the front half at least). I somehow put 50,000 miles on it over a few years.
> 
> For the avoidance of doubt,* I can confirm that I am not featured in the picture above.*


Re side upright, so just don't let yourself go after the wedding, huh.


----------



## Guest

Great thread about a usually dull subject - keep up the good work!

Back in '67, my brother-in-law took us out on the road in one of these - we tried to do a ton on the Winchester By-Pass (no nearby motorway) and I think we got to 95!

Ah, the heady days when no-one had heard of H&S and Z cars was just a TV show.

View attachment 77296


----------



## Headphone Hermit

MacLeod said:


> - we tried to do a ton on the Winchester By-Pass (no nearby motorway) and I think we got to 95!


was it a very long down-hill section? :devil:


----------



## Dr Johnson

See this.


----------



## Guest

Headphone Hermit said:


> was it a very long down-hill section? :devil:


Yes, aided by making me get out and push!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dr Johnson said:


> See this.


I think you may find a 6" model car might not get you very far :devil:


----------

